# How long do ratings take?



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I gave a ride today and I saw the person rate me, but the website is still showing 2 rides, 0.0 rating.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's interesting. I didn't know that. So when would they post? After 7 days. I hope I don't loose a 5 rating.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

You will lose your 5* rating fast. No matter how hard you try. Just do the best you can do and don't worry about your rating. You will lose sleep worrying about your rating.


----------

